

Announcing LayerVault 2 - dzlobin
http://layervault.tumblr.com/post/21723378193/announcing-layervault-2

======
superchink
I hadn't previously heard of this, but had signed up for Pixelapse. My
curiosity (and a quick visit to Google) led me to this Quora question:
[http://www.quora.com/Design/How-do-LayerVault-and-
Pixelapse-...](http://www.quora.com/Design/How-do-LayerVault-and-Pixelapse-
compare)

Interestingly enough, there are responses from both sides, and I won't get
into it in detail here, but it is quite a read…

------
jacobwg
This looks like a very nice service and looks to be well designed - I'm not a
designer myself, but if I was, I would probably use this.

I do have one comment: the spinning background on the homepage is giving me
this weird vertigo effect that makes it really difficult to read any of the
text on the page. Perhaps instead of animating the background you could make
it static or perhaps make it static but with random placement (something like
what Simple[1] does on its homepage background).

Other than that, great job!

[1] <https://www.simple.com/>

~~~
kellysutton
Thank you for the feedback.

The spinning background is a risk we took. We'll report back if it pans out or
if it inflicted more motion sickness than conversions. :)

------
nutjob123
The idea of a "github for designers" has yet to be perfected. This new
iteration of LayerVault looks like a step in the right direction.

------
kellysutton
You can take a tour of our new stuff at: <http://layervault.com/tour>

